
Recursion - rueleonheart
http://gimmecsharp.blogspot.com/2010/08/recursion.html
======
ssx
hmmmmm....C#

HN needs a vote down button

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Over the past 6 days this user has submitted 27 articles, all from the same
blog. They've garnished precious few comments, none useful or instructive, and
very few upvotes.

In that time the same user has made no comments on any other submissions.

Basically, it's spam.

I've started to flag them all. They're the shallowest of "articles" and
completely pointless for this audience.

